# Breakfast bar questions



## coffeetime (Dec 28, 2006)

How high should a breakfast bar be? I am putting one in my DD house and was wondering if there was a standard height for these.

2nd question. The bar is going behind and a little above the stove, so should it have a back on it to keep things from fallin onto the stove from the bar? DD says it shouldn't because you can serve from the stove if the counter is just flat. Probably a personal preferance question but was wonder what others thought.

Mike


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Breakfast type bars (higher than kitchen countertop) are usually 42" and would require a 30" high stool. This is also commercial bar height, which can also be used for stand up eating. Kitchen counter height (36") for eating height, would require a 24" stool. Dining height (29"-30" avg) would require an 18" high seat.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> Breakfast type bars (higher than kitchen countertop) are usually 42" and would require a 30" high stool. This is also commercial bar height, which can also be used for stand up eating. Kitchen counter height (36") for eating height, would require a 24" stool. Dining height (29"-30" avg) would require an 18" high seat.



WOW Cabinetman You have said all that can be said. I didnt even know that. But I do now. As for a back on your bar. I would put a little decorative rail on the back if it would blend with the rest of the kitchen.


----------



## coffeetime (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks for the quick answers. Still not sure if I am going to make it flat or with a back. I will make up my mind when I get there and see which would look the best.

Mike


----------

